# Getting a job on 485 Visa



## crisp (Jul 12, 2017)

Hi Members

I'm a construction project manager presently working in my home country for the last three years. I think i will surely fail in the VETASSESS skill assessment due to non relevant degree to my present occupation. Also I'm lacking of 10 more points in language as well.

I'm now planning on applying for an MSc in construction Management in Aussie (2 yr program) and then apply for 485 visa which will allow me to stay there for 2 more years.

Now, since i already have 2 years of professional experience in Construction Management, what are my chances of getting a relevant job on 485 after the completion of MSc in Australia?

If i get a relevant job, can i gain an year of experience and then apply for 189/190/489 from Australia itself.

Please advise!


----------

